# Bonded Trio in SoCal



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I just got this message in an email from the SDGR meet-up group. 



> The following note was posted on our message board and I wanted to be sure to get the word out to all of our members in hopes that someone might be able to help.
> 
> An owner of a bonded trio of goldens has contacted me regarding trying to find a new home for the three of them. The owner has recently had 2 heart attacks, now has diabetes and is dying and can no longer take care of these precious dogs. They are all certified therapy dogs, ages 9, 7, and 7. If you know of anyone who can open their hearts and homes to the three of them, please let me know!
> 
> ...


Attached is a picture









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How sad for the owner, these three are so beautiful. I hope they will be able to find a wonderful home.


----------

